# A5-350, keep CHT10?



## Gozar (Nov 26, 2009)

So I recevied my eD A5-350, unfortunately the driver was producing buzz/distortion. I called eD and they were very helpful, long story short new driver is in and working great (most likely rough handling by FedEx). Great service from eD. Here is my question - this is replacing a Velodyne CHT-10, would it be worth considering to keep the CHT-10 and use both?
The room is not ideal, 20x15x20ft ceilings and open up and down on one side. I imagine it might be tough to get them dialed in together.
The 350 is performing very well, reaches down much deeper and with authority but still quick and articulate with music. I need to now look into some room treatments. 
I value input from other forum members on selling or keeping the Velodyne.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Some say dont mix two different subs but I have very good results mixing the two I have. If you co-locate them it will be easier to dial them in. Give it a try first to see how they work together. Have you tried REW.


----------



## Gozar (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I have not used REW yet. I downloaded it and will need to spend some time to better understand its use.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I am in the camp of not mixing models from different companies. In fact, I am not too keen on mixing different models from _within_ even the same company. The capabilities of each subwoofer is different and the sound characteristics are not the same.

That said, it is definitely worth a try if you are interested in seeing how it is!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Generally mixing 2 subs is a bad idea, but its not an impossible one. Properly integrating 2 subs is twice as difficult as doing just one, even more so if they are separated (which is the best way to get the best all round response). Generally, if the 2 subs are at different performance levels, your end results best effort will just be your poorer subs best response, with a bit of extra spl.

If you have 2 intentionally different subs, of differing characteristics, but of fairly equal performance, then you could actually use that to your advantage.

You certainly shouldnt shy away from furthering your knowledge, especially when there is a risk of ending up with a better final performance level. I for one will be glad to help in anyway I can if you want to take on the challenge, which could range from fairly straight forward to bordering on nightmarish, just be sure to know what to expect and away you go :yay2:. There is also the point that if you like all this HT tweaking and learning stuff (as many of us do for god knows what reason ), then you have an opportunity to learn here, even if you end up giving up and selling one sub in the end.


----------

